# What does DTD mean?



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Click on this link and see a passenger car for sale on ebay. The ad starts off with DTD,anyone know what that means? Nice looking cars too. Pete


http://www.ebay.com/itm/DTD-HO-SCAL...188338?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c61f7c332


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

DTD= Dan's Train Depot

I think it's a way for them to track their items.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

norgale said:


> Click on this link and see a passenger car for sale on ebay. The ad starts off with DTD,anyone know what that means? Nice looking cars too. Pete
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/DTD-HO-SCALE-TRIX-23314-PASSENGER-COACH-CAR-SBB-CFF-MODEL-TRAIN-/190622188338?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item2c61f7c332



See the guys user name?

DTD stands for Dans Train Depot.
*danstraindepot*


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Jack beat me.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Well I didn't see that. Thanks guys. I thought it might be some kind of train that I'd never heard of. Pete


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok, not an HO guy any more ,so what kind of couplers are those?
..........mike


----------

